# Hl-dt-st Dvdrrw Gsa-h21l



## Grumpyvet (Jan 22, 2008)

If I am in the wrong forum please redirect me.
My problem is with my cd/dvd. It will recognize all data cds & blanks but when I put in a new dvd movie it will not recognize it. It will recognize & play older dvd movies and dvds that I have created.
I'm using XP Media Center Edition 2005 with HL-DT-ST DVDRRW GSA-H21L.
I've worked with HP Support but nothing they have suggested has worked.
Thanks!!:4-dontkno


----------



## bhahar84 (Jan 7, 2008)

Hi Grumpyvet!!

Welcome to TSF :wave:



So, you can play all the older dvd movies, but the latest one doesn't play, right? Try to change other latest media, see whether that worked. :smile:


----------



## Grumpyvet (Jan 22, 2008)

Not all old ones will play. I tried older dvds from a rental and they will not play but most older ones bought will and the ones I made will.


----------



## bhahar84 (Jan 7, 2008)

Are you just having this issue recently. Try to delete the upper filter/lower filter on the computer. You can do so by following the steps in this thread:

*Upper Filter/Lower Filter Deletion*


----------



## Grumpyvet (Jan 22, 2008)

I have deleted upper and lower filters, uninstalled the drive and reinstalled and the situation remains the same. When I click on "My Computer" should the drive read as "DVD-RAM Drive (E"?


----------



## bhahar84 (Jan 7, 2008)

Hi again Grumpyvet!! :wave:

Yup, it supposed to read as DVD-RAM Drive, as long as your dvd drive is dvd burner. What you can see on the My Computer? Try to change the cd and see whether it works. It might be the cd is having a problem :smile:


----------



## Grumpyvet (Jan 22, 2008)

I've tried all types of cds a dvds. Deleted upper/lower filters, uninstalled/reinstalled drive, and everything that HP techs suggested and the problem remains. Is is possible that i need to replace the equipment?


----------



## bhahar84 (Jan 7, 2008)

Maybe its a issue with your drive then. You can always call HP back and asked for part exchange. They can prepare it for you free of charge as long as you are in warranty (they might asked for your credit card number, don't worry, this is just as a collateral as long as you are in warranty). 

Or else, if you're out of warranty, they can sell the new drive for you. They will shipped the new drive to you in 1 or 2 days time using Fedex :grin:


----------

